# حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!



## white heart (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*حتى الأحلام ليها لصوص*

في الماضي كان لدينا حلم و "فارس "احلام
والان اصبح لدينا حلم و "سارق" احلام


لأنه.. 
لا يوجد حدود لمدينة الأحلام 
ولا حرس 
ولا تأشيرات دخول 
ولا جوازات خروج 
فإنهم يتسللون إلينا بلا رقابة 
يجمعون أحلامنا منا 
ويملأون حقائبهم بأجمل الأشياء بنا 
ويغادروننا دون أن يستوقفهم أحد 
أو يمنعهم شيء 



وسارق الأحلام 
لا يسرق الأحلام فقط 
بل إنه يأخذ معه في حقيبته 
الكثير من الفرح 
والكثير من الذكريات 
والكثير من الأيام 
والرغبة في الحلم من الجديد 
والقدرة على الوقوف مرة أُخرى 
وأحياناً.. يأخذ معه شهية الحياة 



وحين يرحل سارق الأحلام 
يترك لنا مدينة أُخرى 
مدينة مليئة بالفراغ المخيف 
ممتلئة بالذهول 
متضخمة بالألم 
يعشعش بين جدرانها الندم المر 
ويجري بين طرقاتها لبن الحلم المسكوب 



وتبقى وحدك 
تتفقد أعماقك المهجورة 
تبحث عن بقايا حلمك الجميل 
فلا تلمح سوى بصمات عبثهم بك 
وتدرك في قمة ألمك 
أنك كنت فريسة سهلة وغبية 
لسارق يجيد سرقة الأحلام الجميلة 
فيموت بك الحلم 
تلو الحلم 
تلو الحلم 


ذات يوم 
كان لك ولي ولهم ولنا جميعاً 
أحلام جميلة 
أين هي الآن؟ 
من ألقى القبض على أحلامنا؟ 
من وضع القيود في أعناقها؟ 
من أعطى نفسه الحق في إصدار الحكم بإعدامها؟ 
ولماذا فتحنا لهم أبواب أحلامنا؟ 
لماذا استقبلناهم بنا؟ 
وماذا سرقوا في لحظة الفرح منا؟


هل تريد أن تعرف ماذا سرق منك سارقو الأحلام 
الذين زاروك ذات لحظة رائعة 
واستعمروك ذات حلم جميل؟ 
استرجع أحاديثهم معك 
اقرأ رسائلهم من جديد 
استحضر وعودهم مرة أُخرى 
هل تجسدت الهمسات؟ 
هل صدقت الرسائل؟ 
هل تحققت الوعود؟ 
وثق.. إجابتك ستحدد؟ 
مقدار هزيمتك أمامهم.. وغنائمهم منك.



لكن.. تأكد 
ليس وحدهم الذين يتسللون ويسرقون 
أنا. وأنت.. وهم 
جميعنا قد نجد أنفسنا ذات لحظة من لحظات العمر 
متلبسين بسرقة الأحلام 
فمن منا 
لم يسرق يوماً حلماً 
ألقت به الظروف في طريقه؟ 
ومن منا 
لم يُسرق منه يوماً حلمٌ 
ألقت به الأيام في طريقه؟ 



فقلة هم أولئك الذين 
يحافظون على أحلامهم في أعماقهم 
ولا يتنازلون عنها أبداً 
ولا يسمحون لسارق الأحلام أن ينال منها 
ولا يفتحون أبواب أحلامهم 
إلاّ بعد التأكد من هوية الطارق والقادم 



سؤال:


لماذا لا يعاقب القانون 
سارق الحلم والعمر 
كما يعاقب سارق المال 
مع أن الحلم والعمر أغلى من المال بكثير؟ 


فاكس:


لا أعلم من منكما كان أكبر حجماً من الآخر 
فتضاءل الآخر أمامه حتى تلاشى 
أنت.. أم.. حلمي؟ 


بالعاميه: 


عذراً يا أحلامي.. 
كنت أحلم 
وأحلم 
وأحلم.. والعمر كدامي 
وصرت أحلم 
وأحلم 
وأحلم.. والعمر دامي​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام ليها لصوص*

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااا

ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام ليها لصوص*

موضوع جميل
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## sunny man (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام ليها لصوص*

لماذا لا يعاقب القانون 
سارق الحلم والعمر 
كما يعاقب سارق المال 
مع أن الحلم والعمر أغلى من المال بكثير؟ 

بدورى ارسل هذه الأسئلة لمن بيده الأمر


----------



## red_pansy (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام ليها لصوص*

*معاكى حق فى كل كلمة*
*بجد موضوع رائع:smil12:*
*ربنا يباركك:yaka:*​


----------



## mrmr120 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام ليها لصوص*

بجد موضوع تحفة وفعلا 
لية مش بيعاقبوا الى بيرقول مننا الفرحة 
والسعادة وانا فى نظرى الفرحة والسعادة اغلى بكتير 
من المال 
ميرسى ياوايت هيرت​


----------



## وليم تل (12 أبريل 2008)

~*¤ô§ô¤*~ حتى الاحلام لها لصوص~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 


في الماضي، كان لدينا حلم.. و”فارس” أحلام، والآن أصبح لدينا حلم و”سارق” أحلام.​

(1) 

لأنه.. 
لا يوجد حدود لمدينة الأحلام 
ولا حرس 
ولا تأشيرات دخول 
ولا جوازات خروج 
فإنهم يتسللون إلينا بلا رقابة 
يجمعون أحلامنا منا 
ويملأون حقائبهم بأجمل الأشياء بنا 
ويغادروننا دون أن يستوقفهم أحد 
أو يمنعهم شيء 


(2) 

وسارق الأحلام 
لا يسرق الأحلام فقط 
بل إنه يأخذ معه في حقيبته 
الكثير من الفرح 
والكثير من الذكريات 
والكثير من الأيام 
والرغبة في الحلم من الجديد 
والقدرة على الوقوف مرة أُخرى 
وأحياناً.. يأخذ معه شهية الحياة 


(3) 

وحين يرحل سارق الأحلام 
يخلف بنا مدينة أُخرى 
مدينة مليئة بالفراغ المخيف 
ممتلئة بالذهول 
متضخمة بالألم 
يعشعش بين جدرانها الندم المر 
ويجري بين طرقاتها لبن الحلم المسكوب 

(4) 

وتبقى وحدك 
تتفقد أعماقك المهجورة 
تبحث عن بقايا حلمك الجميل 
فلا تلمح سوى بصمات عبثهم بك 
وتدرك في قمة ألمك 
أنك كنت فريسة سهلة وغبية 
لسارق يجيد سرقة الأحلام الجميلة 
فيموت بك الحلم 
تلو الحلم 
تلو الحلم 


(5) 

ذات يوم 
كان لك ولي ولهم ولنا جميعاً 
أحلام جميلة 
أين هي الآن؟ 
من ألقى القبض على أحلامنا؟ 
من وضع القيود في أعناقها؟ 
من أعطى نفسه الحق في إصدار الحكم بإعدامها؟ 
ولماذا فتحنا لهم أبواب أحلامنا؟ 
لماذا استقبلناهم بنا؟ 
وماذا سرقوا في لحظة الفرح منا؟ 


(6) 

هل تريد أن تعرف ماذا سرق منك سارقو الأحلام 
الذين زاروك ذات لحظة رائعة 
واستعمروك ذات حلم جميل؟ 
استرجع أحاديثهم معك 
اقرأ رسائلهم من جديد 
استحضر وعودهم مرة أُخرى 
هل تجسدت الهمسات؟ 
هل صدقت الرسائل؟ 
هل تحققت الوعود؟ 
وثق.. إجابتك ستحدد؟ 
مقدار هزيمتك أمامهم.. وغنائمهم منك. 


(7) 

لكن.. تأكد 
ليس وحدهم الذين يتسللون ويسرقون 
أنا. وأنت.. وهم 
جميعنا قد نجد أنفسنا ذات لحظة من لحظات العمر 
متلبسين بسرقة الأحلام 
فمن منا 
لم يسرق يوماً حلماً 
ألقت به الظروف في طريقه؟ 
ومن منا 
لم يُسرق منه يوماً حلمٌ 
ألقت به الأيام في طريقه؟ 


(8) 

فقلة هم أولئك الذين 
يحافظون على أحلامهم في أعماقهم 
ولا يتنازلون عنها أبداً 
ولا يسمحون لسارق الأحلام أن ينال منها 
ولا يفتحون أبواب أحلامهم 
إلاّ بعد التأكد من هوية الطارق والقادم 


سؤال: 

لماذا لا يعاقب القانون 
سارق الحلم والعمر 
كما يعاقب سارق المال 
مع أن الحلم والعمر أغلى من المال بكثير؟ 


فاكس: 

لا أعلم من منكما كان أكبر حجماً من الآخر 
فتضاءل الآخر أمامه حتى تلاشى 
أنت.. أم.. حلمي؟ 


بالعامية: 
عذراً يا أحلامي.. 
كنت أحلم 
وأحلم 
وأحلم.. والعمر قدامي 
وصرت أحلم 
وأحلم 
وأحلم.. والعمر دامي!


تحياتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

ذات يوم 
كان لك ولي ولهم ولنا جميعاً 
أحلام جميلة 
أين هي الآن؟ 
من ألقى القبض على أحلامنا؟ 
من وضع القيود في أعناقها؟ 
من أعطى نفسه الحق في إصدار الحكم بإعدامها؟ 
ولماذا فتحنا لهم أبواب أحلامنا؟ 
لماذا استقبلناهم بنا؟ 
وماذا سرقوا في لحظة الفرح منا؟ 

اسئله تحتاج لاجابه للاسف لن تجدها لاننا فقدنا القدره حتى على السؤال اتلهينا بجراحنا نحاول ان نوقف نزيفها ...لكن جراحنا تأبى ان تلتئم لانها تعلم انها ستعود وتنزف .
لن أبالغ اذا قلت اننا قد اعتادنا السقوط ..أصبحنا ندمن  الفشل وننتظره ..اليأس اصبح صديق وفى ..لم يعد بيننا من يبحث عن النجاح أو حتى يتوقعه  .
لا يصح ان نلوم غيرنا على انه سرق حلمنا لاننا من اهملنا فى حمايته وتركناه بدون حارس ..فالحلم حتى و لو بسيط يحتاج ان نرعاه كالنبته الصغيره المحتاجه للماء لتترعرع وتكبر ..   محتاج ان نرعاه بصبرنا و كفاحنا ليتحقق ويصير واقع نلمس نجاحه .
أتعلم انا أعى حقيقه مؤلمه ....أننا نحن اول من يسرق حلمنا .
وليمممم رائع كعاد تك فى كل مواضيعك ...ميرررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## اوشو (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

ربنا يباركك اخى وليم


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*



> بالعامية:
> عذراً يا أحلامي..
> كنت أحلم
> وأحلم
> ...


 
عندك حق وليم
ولكن لن يسرق احد حلمي غيري فانا من اتنازل عنه بارادتي
ولا ادعه ينمو بدخلي لكي يصل ويصل الي ما يريد
انا الذي اقتل حلمي بدخلي قبل خرجه 
فلا سارق لحلمي غيري
واشكرك وليم علي مواضيعك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

انا على الكلام الجميل ده
نو كو مينت
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## NaNo0o0o (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

حلو قوى وليم موضوعك

بجد ميرسي كتيير

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

حقا دونا نبيل
فنحن من نسرق احلامنا لاننا فتحنا ابواب حياتنا
وقلوبنا لمن لا يستحقوا وتنازلنا عنها بسهولة 
وبلا اى مقاومة وعدنا نلومهم ونحن الملامين
ولكن مع قوة الايمان والتفاؤل نحول كبواتنا 
من فشل لنقطة انطلاق لحلم جديد مترجم لواقع
وشكرا اختى الغالية
على مرورك العطر ومداخلاتك القيمة والمفيدة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

شكرا اوشو
على مرورك العطر
ونتمنى دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

حقا فلا سارق لحلمى غيرى
نيفين رمزى
وشكرا على مرورك العطر وافادتك القيمة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

شكرا نيفين ثروت
على مرورك العطر
ودوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

شكرا نانو
على مرورك العطر
ودوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## فونتالولو (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

*سلام الرب يسوع
انا بقي محدش يقدر يسرق حلمي انا احبسه علي طول ورفع عليه قضيه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس تعيش ايدك يا وليم بجد كلام جميل وموضوع اجمل 
هو انت صحفي ولا شاعر 
بص ابقي ببلاغ عن الي سرق حلمك ووكلني ههههههههههههههههه
تعيش ايد الموضوع جميل*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

*ياوليم يا اخويا اوعة توكل فونتا لحسن لو اكلتها هتاكل الاكل كلة ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على الموضوع*​


----------



## فونتالولو (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

_سلام الرب يسوع
يا ايريني انا ووليم اعداء (اخوات) هو عارف اني مش طماعه 
هاكل نص الاكل بس 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_


----------



## وليم تل (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*



فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع
> انا بقي محدش يقدر يسرق حلمي انا احبسه علي طول ورفع عليه قضيه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس تعيش ايدك يا وليم بجد كلام جميل وموضوع اجمل
> ...


لا انا صحفى ولا شاعر 
انا عدو المرأة فونتالولو
مش دة كلامك رفعت عليكى قضية وورينى شطارتك با مشروع متر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ووكلك عشان تكلى حلمى يا طفسة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا تكونيش ناوية تتعلمى فية
وشكرا على مرورك العطر وزى بعضة يا متر
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

لا تقلقى ايرينى
فونتالولو مفاتيحها معايا ومش حا تاكل الا بمزاجى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من الاخر قافل الثلاجة والمطبخ كمان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرور العطر
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

فى حد يقدر يقول عليكى طماعة
فونتالولو
دة انتى طفسة بس ههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## فونتالولو (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

_سلام الرب يسوع
 تعيش يا عدو المراه 
اعزروني بقي بحب الاكل كتير
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش محتاجه ولا مطبخ ولا تلاجه يا وليم 
انا عندي الي يكفيني وزياده مناقصي غيرك 
دانا اكل بلادكم كلهاااااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وزي بعضه عدو المراه لسه_


----------



## وليم تل (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش يا عدو المراه
> اعزروني بقي بحب الاكل كتير
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


يا هلا فونتالولو
يعنى اعترفتى انك طفسة والاعتراف سيد الادلة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبرضة مش حا تكلى الا بمزاجى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## فونتالولو (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

_سلام الرب يسوع
ايوه انا طفسه وبحب الاكل 
بس ده ملوش دعوه بالشغل ده  اكل وده توكيل 
وعلي فكره انا باكل بمزاجي مش بمزاج حد تاني 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_


----------



## وليم تل (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> ايوه انا طفسه وبحب الاكل
> بس ده ملوش دعوه بالشغل ده  اكل وده توكيل
> وعلي فكره انا باكل بمزاجي مش بمزاج حد تاني
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_


يعنى فونتالولو
مش مكفيكى الاكل عايزة توكيل
عشان تاخدى اللى حيلتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بمزاج عالى​


----------



## emy (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*




> وتبقى وحدك
> تتفقد أعماقك المهجورة
> تبحث عن بقايا حلمك الجميل
> فلا تلمح سوى بصمات عبثهم بك
> ...


 
:smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## مينا 188 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

*نحن نعيش لكى نحقق احلامنا 
ونرضى بما فى هذه الحياة من
تعب - قلق - الم - حزن - ضيق 
من اجل هـذا الحلم الجمـــــيل 
ان ســـــــرق هـــــــذا الحــــلم 
فــــــــلا معنـــــى للحيـــــــــاة 
امــــا عن سارقو ا الاحـــــلام 
فليس لهم ذنـب نحــــــــــــن
 كما قلت فتحــــنا لهم البـاب 
فالموت اهون من ان تـــــرى 
حلمك مقيد بسلاسل مــن
 حــــــــــــــديــــــــــــــــــــــد 
شكرا يا وليم ربنا يباركـــك​*


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

شكرا ايمى
على :smil13: :smil13: :smil13:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود


----------



## وليم تل (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

شكرا اخى الحبيب مينا
على مرورك العطر
وافاداتك القيمة دائما
مودتى​


----------



## gonees (2 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي علي التوبيك الجمييييل دا 
وفعلا انا من راي ان الانسان هو اللي بيسرق احلام نفسه 
لان فعلا في ناس كتير وصلوا للي بيحلموا بيه هما مش ظروفهم احسن مننا لكن الفرق بين اللي بيوصل لحلمه واللي مبيوصلش هو ان اللي عايز حاجة بيعمل المستحيل علشان يوصلها و يحلم كمان من الاول بحلم يقدر يوصل ليه


----------



## وليم تل (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حتى الأحلام لها لصوص.....؟!*

شكرا جونيس
على مرورك العطر
وافادتك الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*هل تريد أن تعرف ماذا سرق منك سارقو الأحلام *
* الذين زاروك ذات لحظة رائعة *
* واستعمروك ذات حلم جميل؟ *
* استرجع أحاديثهم معك *
* اقرأ رسائلهم من جديد *
* استحضر وعودهم مرة أُخرى *
* هل تجسدت الهمسات؟ *
* هل صدقت الرسائل؟ *
* هل تحققت الوعود؟ *
* وثق.. إجابتك ستحدد؟ *
* مقدار هزيمتك أمامهم.. وغنائمهم منك. *​


----------

